# țara arde, babele se piaptănă



## vincix

Salut,

Aș vrea să găsesc un echivalent în engleză a expresiei din titlu. Are cineva vreo idee?


----------



## vincix

Cineva mi-a spus "to make bets in a burning house".


----------



## 123xyz

Another expression (which I think is more popular than the one you have already as well as closer to the Romanian expression): "to fiddle while Rome burns"

fiddle while Rome burns Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## Andymak

vincix said:


> Salut,
> 
> Aș vrea să găsesc un echivalent în engleză a expresiei din titlu. Are cineva vreo idee?



Nu știu ce înseamnă expresia asta pentru că nu am mai auzit-o până acum, sau dacă am auzit-o am uitat. Îmi poți, te rog frumos, să îmi explici și mie semnificația expresiei?


----------



## Andymak

Andymak said:


> Nu știu ce înseamnă expresia asta pentru că nu am mai auzit-o până acum, sau dacă am auzit-o am uitat. Îmi poți, te rog frumos, să îmi explici și mie semnificația expresiei?



Ah, acum m-am prin se înseamnă! Cea mai apropiată expresie e cea dată de 123xyz: *to fiddle while Rome burns*.


----------



## irinet

Yes, you can find it here, too: start - Gramatica Wiki
Interesting saying, and I wonder of its origin, too.


----------

